

Why CVS sucks (humor) - bartman
http://www.ubersite.com/m/12454

======
utnick
where is the mod down button.

This is about the store not the version control

~~~
dcurtis
Hey, it's a somewhat entertaining story for a Sunday morning.

And CVS does suck. The store, not the version control.

~~~
ekanes
Looking at the comments under the post, evidently the content is stolen from
another site. :/

------
almost
Bartman, you really really suck

------
mynameishere
9.99 for 12 is a sale price? I buy them by the gross for King Size savings:

[http://www.amazon.com/Lifestyles-King-Size-Condoms-
Pack/dp/B...](http://www.amazon.com/Lifestyles-King-Size-Condoms-
Pack/dp/B0009VGSD8/)

------
minus1
For a talk (partially) dedicated to the vesion control system and why it
sucks:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8>

